# Iverson Dragstripper



## goldz56 (Sep 14, 2009)

Found this at the flea ma


rket.  Any info would be appreciated. Thanks, Bob


----------



## goldz56 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Dragstripper tires*

Here is a better picture of the tires. I haven't seen them or the bike before. After i clean it up and put a new seat on it i am going to list it on ebay. If anyone is interested in it let me know before i list it. thanks, Bob


----------



## Zaz (Sep 16, 2009)

Your lucky 

There's an article on the Iverson Bicycles and George Barris on BRK 

http://bikerodnkustom3.homestead.com/barris.html


----------



## goldz56 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info, it's the first information i have seen on the bike and enjoyed reading it. Bob


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 18, 2009)

I had one of these years ago. Fun bikes! Iverson began business making cheap shotguns (I think that began in the '20's) and I think bicycles were initiated at the same time, under the Iver Johnson name, which was the same for firearms, and which later became Iverson.


----------



## BBM (Oct 13, 2009)

*Drag Stripper*

Hello

I have on in Black. Its posted on the WWW.BOSTONBICYCLEMUSEUM.COM if you want to see a pic. 

I am interested to see how much you would sell yours for? It would need to be shipped to Massachusetts 01749.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

